# changeing guest to admin



## stewartcool (May 2, 2007)

hi i am running xp on a guest account there are no options in 

user accounts to change from guest to admin 

is there any way i can have control of my pc as i cant set time or remove apps and stuff

please please help me


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Please don't post duplicates. Continue here http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/568837-can-i-change-my-guest.html


----------

